# Specktra Auction!  Going on now in the Clearance Bin!



## Dawn (Aug 11, 2014)

Gather up all of those unloved, unwanted high end makeup items, Specktra is having an Auction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Auction starts August 15th, 2014 at 12:01am EST
  Auction ends August 17th, 2014 at 8:00pm EST

  This will be held in the Clearance Bin and is open to all members with Clearance Bin access.  For more details & guidelines, please visit the pinned post in the Specktra Auction sub forum.

  If you have not yet gained access to the Clearance Bin, consider purchasing a Premium Membership!


----------



## Monica (Aug 12, 2014)

Woohoo!! Im excited for this one!!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

Me tooooo!!!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope everyone is getting their auction items ready to list!!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't forget to get your auction items listed!!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 15, 2014)

check out the auction!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 16, 2014)

In order to give you some additional time to get your listings posted, we are extending the deadline for listing items until tomorrow, August 17th at 12:00pm EST.  
  So get busy and list!


----------

